# Simple method to keep chains untangled



## kobe23 (Jun 28, 2010)

When shooting chained bands, I noticed the pouch tend to flip quite abit and sometimes I am not sure if my chains are twisted or not. 
Sat down, thought of something like 1 + 1 = 2. simple maths. 
eg. for a 6x6x4 setup, split it into two 3x3x2. Setup attached below(forgive my drawing, lazy to take photo but i believe it is simple enough to understand)









The lollipop part is the ring and the other end is the pouch. I think I don't get anymore twisted band before shooting, but if anybody thought of any side effects, please be kind to drop some advice. Cheers~


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

not quite sure I understand.


----------



## kobe23 (Jun 28, 2010)

how about this?









instead of 1 thick bundle split it into 2 ...


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

you lost me on the math,







. picture does help. my question is, looking at your picture- i take it that the pull is easier when you have it divided instead of one thick band. Am i correct on this or do you even notice a difference?


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Oh, now I get it. Very interesting. I'll have to try that. Thanks fellas.

@ Imperial, Not easier draw. He said the point was to keep the bands from tangling.


----------

